# Upgrade Internal HDD



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a Bolt to join my existing Roamio Pro, but 500GB seems way too small. What are the "best" drives in 1TB, 2TB, larger(?) that people have been successful getting installed in their Bolt?


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

The 2TB Samsung Spinpoint M9T ST2000LM003 is a popular choice from what I have read, it will often go on sale for $90 at the egg. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16822178627&cm_sp=

I was going to install one in my Bolt but have found I rarely use more than 15% of the 500GB drive so haven't done it yet. Like you I have a Roamio Pro that shares some of the work load.

I use the Bolt to record programs with skip and the Pro for most of the others.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

eric102 said:


> The 2TB Samsung Spinpoint M9T ST2000LM003 is a popular choice from what I have read, it will often go on sale for $90 at the egg. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16822178627&cm_sp=
> 
> I was going to install one in my Bolt but have found I rarely use more than 15% of the 500GB drive so haven't done it yet. Like you I have a Roamio Pro that shares some of the work load.
> 
> I use the Bolt to record programs with skip and the Pro for most of the others.


That's exactly what I plan on doing, but most of what we record has skipmode available so a lot of the recording duty will shift to the Bolt.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I think many here are using the Seagate STDR4000100 Backup Plus 4TB External Hard Drive and pulling the HDD out and using it.
You should ask in this thread.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10655263#post10655263

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178781
http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Portable-External-Storage-STDR4000100/dp/B00ZTRXFBA/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> I think many here are using the Seagate STDR4000100 Backup Plus 4TB External Hard Drive and pulling the HDD out and using it.
> You should ask in this thread.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10655263#post10655263
> 
> ...


Yes. there are some great prices on it now. Only $120 for the 4TB 2.5" drive.
I did this with each of my Bolts. They used to cost much more last year.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Myself and others have used the $94 2TB Seagate Samsung --- http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Seagate-2-5-Inch-Internal-ST2000LM003/dp/B00I8O6OQ4


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

There is another thread that seems to indicate that some people are having reliability problems with the 4 TB Seagate drive.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532579&page=4


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Is there a preferred option for a 3 TB HDD?


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I ordered the 4TB drive and it should be here Wednesday. Hopefully the swap will go well.


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

I put a 1tb crucial ssd in. No isssues. Blazing fast.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

With the SSD, is the Bolt any quieter when nothing's playing? I'm not sure if the whirring sound I'm hearing is from the fan or the HD.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DaveLessnau said:


> With the SSD, is the Bolt any quieter when nothing's playing? I'm not sure if the whirring sound I'm hearing is from the fan or the HD.


it's from the fan.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

How do you handle TRIM & background cleanup with the SSD? Does the Bolt support it?


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> it's from the fan.


Ah, but does the fan run less with an SSD instead of a mechanical hard drive? An SSD might pump out less heat.

Also, like Rob772, I'm interested in if the Bolt handles TRIM.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Any differences between these two drives, one stand alone, one in a case..

in a case, with 200GB of onedrive storage is about 15$ cheaper - for the effort to get it out and say put the other 500GB tivo drive back in.

http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Lapto...inpoint+M9T+ST2000LM003+2TB+5400+RPM+32MB#Ask

and this external one people have referenced?

http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Porta...54616634&sr=8-6&keywords=samsung+2tb+external


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

Don't know if you can use that external hard drive because its a usb connection and I don't think bolt supports that protocol


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Rob772 said:


> Don't know if you can use that external hard drive because its a usb connection and I don't think bolt supports that protocol


thanks..
I was actually just talking about removing the drive from the external enclosure, as others have done and use the 2TB drive.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivoboy said:


> thanks..
> I was actually just talking about removing the drive from the external enclosure, as others have done and use the 2TB drive.


Some enclosures though have the hard drive merged with the external connections. So there is no way to use the hard drive.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

And be sure to check that the internal interface on that drive in the external enclosure isn't usb support only.


----------

